# Gap between back splash and wall



## hahns (Aug 3, 2014)

What do you do when you have a 1/4" to 5/6" gap between the wall and back splash? My back wall is wavy and the counter has a built in back splash that touches the wall in the left corner and then again about 3/4 of the way down the double vanity. 

I could use backer foam and caulk it, but I don't want it to look like a hack job. Is that too much to caulk? 

I believe I have a few options open as the vanity cabinet is not yet permanently mounted to the wall.

I could remove the vanity and cut out some of the dry wall and try to shim the studs then re-drywall but my skills at drywall aren't all the great. 

Alternately I was considering cutting into the drywall to recess the back
splash a bit. I'm concerned that the reveal of the top of the back splash would look uneven if I did this.

The easiest route that I can think of is to use quarter round trim, but I put a piece in place and it looks really bad as it does follow the contour of the wall and the top of the back splash is mostly covered in some places and not covered at all in other places.

One last thing.. The counter is made out of a polymer too look like stone but can be cut with a mason blade. I was able to scribe the side wall to make it flush by cutting in this manor but I don't know how I could cut the back splash.

This must be a common thing, what's everyone else do?
Am I just over thinking it and the caulking wont look that bad? I'm worried that in order to test the caulking I have to adhere the counter top onto the cabinet and it wont be able to back out of that if another method is better.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

If you do caulk it, painting the caulk the same color as the wall will help give the appearance of a straighter line. If the transition between colors happens right at the back edge of the backsplash, the bow in the wall will be less noticeable.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

If that is a blank wall, you can hang a wall to wall mirror.

Will take time, but you can add layers of joint compound (90 min) to level the wall. Not the whole wall, esp if you're hanging med cab. Use a straight edge and smooth out the inside bow to where med cab will cover the defect.


----------

